# Michigan Out of Doors TV Keweenaw Bear Hunt



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Airing right now on WKAR Channel 23 East Lansing


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought there was a rule that you could only have three baits max, even if you had paid hunters.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

From my understanding of the Baiting rules it says "It is unlawful for any person or authorized rep. to establish or tend more than 3 bait staions *per hunter*" They said on the show that they had 11 hunters, thats 33 sites in my translation.


----------



## doubleaught (May 12, 2008)

Even if the two guides had permits thats 39 they said they had 40 baits out. Sounds funny to me that they would air somthing Illegal like that.

__________________________
Double Aught


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats true, but who knows the details... I would hope to think they would go by the rules, but who knows, maybe they had no shows? It was a very nice to see the bears and bear hunting. Where is Kelly Gotch?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Kelly moved south and will be airing her own show.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I really enjoyed watching the show especially after having just been in the area hunting myself ....... so that's what they look like eh?:lol:


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

good to see dan and seth they put on a great hunt i have used them 2 times i think that they had 23 or 26 hunters for 1 st and 2nd season i will be going back in 2009 the wolfe was very cool


----------



## rse500sp (Apr 8, 2008)

According to the listings, it was SUPPOSED to be on Marquette Channel 13 last night, but there was no bear huntin' on my recording! Now I'll have to wait 'til tomorrow, as it's SUPPOSED to be on Saturday evening too. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Didn't get to see the Keweenaw Bear Hunt video, but a friend did...he tell's me the guide stated the bait he used was pure grain (granola), and apparently the video actually showed them dumping full 5 gallon buckets of bait on the bait sites. It was pointed out to me the legal amount of grain/granola that can be used on a bait site is 2 gallons...that would mean the guides dumped more than twice the legal amount of "grain" on their baits. Reportedly, the regulation requiring the grain/granola to be covered well enough to prevent deer from gaining access to it was also in question. If this information is true...Michigan Out of Doors should be more careful what they promote in the future.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

So Kelly is gone? Didn't the blonde lady from a few years ago head down south to do the same?


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2006)

I was bummed...lol! I was only on for a few seconds...he said my name and showed me getting ready and then showed my bear. I'm happy with that! My buddy got all the air time and thats ok with me. Me and him both hunted with handguns and they had flipped a coin to see who Gabe was going to sit with the first day...I lost but I think that might have been a good thing....no pressure! He did post on the show some of the pictures I took...I thought that was cool. I shot my bear the first day so I had some time on my hands and got to run baits with Dan a couple times while my buddy was still hunting and that was really cool. Dan and Seth really love what they do and have lots of pride in there work. I will be going back.


----------



## Big Gunner (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan and Seth are friends of mine and I did hunt with them this year. In regards to Black Lake's comments - they had over 20 hunters for the season, 11 of them for first season. Rooster Cogburn - apparently you (or whoever) watched the program did not watch close enough - you should pay more attention before making acquisitions - Northwoods does not use "pure granola or grain" it was granola bar material which you could obviously see when they shot a close up of it -thats why it was a big chunk. They are completely legal in their baiting. I just want to add that Dan and Seth run an honest, well managed operation. They are extremely hard working and will do whatever it takes to get you a bear, that is why they have such a high percentage kill rate (high 90%) and such an established clientel. A large percentage of Seth's clientel are returning customers -not because they can't get new customers because they have a waiting list, but because they do such a great job!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Big Gunner,

Not trying to insult anybody but, a granola bar made of pure grain meets the definition in the regulations and if more than 2 gallons are placed on a bait site, its a violation. Hopefully, one of the C.O.'s on the site will spell it out for us.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Would quaker oatmeal be a grain or a "commercially processed material". What about cooked quaker oatmeal? What about cheerios?

Are these ...
"and bakery/confectionery products including jams, jellies, sweeteners, candies and other cooked or commercially processed materials, including pie fillings and yogurts, used in bakery products. "
OR
"grains"


----------



## vwbug (Nov 12, 2006)

Black Lake said:


> So Kelly is gone? Didn't the blonde lady from a few years ago head down south to do the same?


 
Heard from Kellys dad that she is gonna be on the outdoor channel.


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

I also hunted with Dan and Seth the second hunt. Opening day we had a CO come walk back and help tag a dead bear and check the other five hunters. There is nothing illegal about their operation at least in the mind of the CO. Awesome place and I will be back every two years, but Rooster please do not hunt with them you will be not be allowed due to return hunters.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a friend of Dan & Seth and have hunted with them, including this year - successfully! The bait material they use meets the definition of "commercially processed". It includes things like peanuts and sweeteners that make the granola bars hold togather. It is not pure grain. The local C.O. has vetted both their baits and baiting process. They are completely compliant with the regulations.


----------

